# Drag strip



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey guys,I'm building a drag strip next ,already got a good start on the observation tower and brick walls,I'm going to use a shingle for the actual black top,I need a 1/24th scale Christmas tree,I can probably make one but rather have one that looks real,I have already checked out Larry G Scale and eBay but no dice,anyone have any ideas?


----------



## harpooner54 (Sep 15, 2008)

Here is a 3D printed one-
https://www.shapeways.com/product/DZLPHQ622/drag-racing-starting-tree-1-24?optionId=60735291

This model kit includes one-
https://www.amazon.com/Revell-Monogram-Mongoose-McEwen-Dragster/dp/B005EFZWTA

-David


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks so much David.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

208-01 JL Johnny Lightning 1:64 Die cast Fearless Funny Cars - Shut Out | eBay ... RM


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Here is the progress so far.a lot of time invested in this one so far,still got a long way to go,need to add the center section with the Christmas tree ,some fence ,sand and grass and some more advertising on the walls


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Pictures


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

This is a picture of the observation tower,even with two windows it's hard to get light in,the roof is rusted tin.there is a phone,microphone ,books,paper work ,Coke can and controls for the loud speakers.
View attachment 242970
i need to do something to straighten the tin on the roof more.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Added a center wall and fence today and building the Christmas tree,still got a lot to do,I'm building a sign to put up at the top of the tower, it will have the name of the drag strip.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

That's pretty nice work Buc.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks Bruce,I'm going to try and finish it next week,we had a death in the family and I have to drive 13 hrs. To get to the funeral. I will get some close up pictures of the detailed items. I think this one has been the most detailed Dio I have built yet.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Sorry for you loss. :angelsad2:

Do like your fence though! :thumbsup:


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks Milton,I tried to add a little gray paint watered down to age the wood on the fence ,in this shot I show the back with the door and down pipe.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Here is a tight shot of the grass and weeds growing in the lot.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Another shot of the track


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

One more,I'm done with this project,I'll be moving on to another junk car scene.


----------

